# Beetle Projector Headlights with H4 Bulbs, any good ?



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

Not suitable for me


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

NadEff said:


> Can they work replacing current my OEM headlights ?
> I have 2012 Beetle 2.5L



Those don't look like projectors to me!
They look like sealed beam replacements - so they'd fit a 1962 beetle - not a 2012 beetle!
Why are you looking to replace your headlights? What bulbs do they use for low/high beams?


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

*Headlights*

Hey Dennis,

I got no clue which bulbs the stock headlight have.

Just want some bright halogens to replace current bulbs

TC


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

NadEff said:


> http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswagen-beetle-headlights/spec-d-universal-headlights-12746155.html
> http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswagen-beetle-headlights/spec-d-euro-headlights-4250703.html
> http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswagen-beetle-headlights/spec-d-projector-headlights-268414.html
> 
> ...


They are not for your car, period.

Won't fit


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

*headlights*



BsickPassat said:


> They are not for your car, period.
> 
> Won't fit
> 
> ...


Thanks Man


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

NadEff said:


> Just want some bright halogens to replace current bulbs


I just have to ask what you mean by "bright" - like "bright blue"?



NadEff said:


> I got no clue which bulbs the stock headlight have.


You should start by figuring this out. If you are going to replace the bulbs you'll need to get to them anyway - so why not just look now and see what you have?


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

*Light bulbs*

Which Bright Blue bulbs would u suggest ?
And those Extreme Whites ?

To fit 2012 Beetle specifically


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Sylvania Nightbreaker would be the brightest blue bulbs I recommend


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

*Bulbs*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-Osram-H4...2637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=131174700959#ht_2140wt_900

is this the one ?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

NadEff said:


> Which Bright Blue bulbs would u suggest ?
> And those Extreme Whites ?


"Extreme White" is just one version of blue tinted bulbs - colors vary from manufacturer to manufacturer - and many have different "colors" available.

Since the blue tint will reduce performance (light output) the darker the tint the less the light output. The tint will also generate more heat and in general decrease the expected bulb life. So you may want to stick with the lightest tint that meets your needs.



NadEff said:


> To fit 2012 Beetle specifically


You never told us what bulbs your car used - but Bsick recommended a bulb and confirmed that your car uses H4 bulbs. That's good - there are a lot of options with H4 bulbs.


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

*Bulbs*

Thanks Dennis

Is there any H4 bulbs You could recommend ?
With adequate but not excess wattage ?

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'm not one to ask about blue tinted bulbs - I'd just recommend getting something from a quality manufacturer - Philips, Osram, Narva, Hella (not Optilux), GE, etc. There's a lot of overpriced junk out there - the fancier the packaging the more you pay for it!

Personally I run 55/100watt H4s - lots of extra light for the high beams and low beams that won't blind other drivers - and I install relays - and they come in nice little cardboard boxes  .


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Dennis,

Are those relays a must ?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

NadEff said:


> Thanks Dennis,
> 
> Are those relays a must ?


Not really, as it can mess with the can-bus system on your car

Dennis' car doesn't use can-bus for lighting, so relays don't bother it


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'd be cautious when using overwattage bulbs with stock wiring - but I'd listen to Bsick here - he know more about your car than I do.

Osram does make other overwattage H4s - eg. 65/70watt - that produce more light but with only a little more power.


----------



## NadEff (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Dennis,

I'd probably stick to Osram Nightbreaker H4, 65/70 watts,
Without going into hassle of relays etc
Regards


----------

